# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  ایجاد یا حذف ایتم در  ListView از طریق موبایل

## ravangard

با سلام من احتیاج دارم که از داخل برنامه موبایل که نوشتم یک ایتم جدید به Listview اضافه کنم یا حذف کنم 
لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

